
Entrepreneurs and Rejection: it's better to get a “no” than to never know - AmyRowland
http://blog.playacrossamerica.com/entrepreneurs-rejection-better-get-no-never-know/
======
neurobuddha
There is a game specifically designed to help entrepreneurs overcome the fear
of rejection: [http://fearhacker.com](http://fearhacker.com)

